# Cpc-over 10 Years Experience



## aqualady1969 (Jan 19, 2009)

LOOKING FOR REMOTE CODER POSITION.  Physician coding expertise in OBGYN and Pulmonary.   Please email aqualady1969@yahoo.com or 704-254-0258. Charlotte, NC


----------

